# Muzzleloader season length...



## davel (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm sure this has been discussed on here but this is the first time for me on the muzzleoader forum.
I have hunted in the past with a muzzleloader in a different state.  Their season was after the rifle season and it lasted 2 weeks.
Why in the world is the season only a week long here?  Why don't they either make it longer before rifle or better yet, give us a 2 or 3 week season after rifle season?
We should start a poll or petition to get DNR to look at extending the season.
It just seems pointless to me to purchase a muzzleloader and only be able to use it for a week.  Heck, I would only be able to use it for a weekend because I would be working during the week.
Just a thought.


----------



## SASS249 (Jul 11, 2011)

You of course realize you can use a muzzleloader during all of the gun season?  Many of us only hunt with muzzleloaders.


----------



## SSG (Jul 11, 2011)

You can use it the entire length of the gun season if you wish. Same with a bow. You just have to abide by the game laws during the season that you use it.  IMO there should,nt be a muzzle loader season at all.   It should be a primitive weapons season where by one must use either a flintlock or a side precusion or a long bow or recurve....NO INLINES....They are modern weapons and should only be used during reg gun season. But again thats just my opinion.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 11, 2011)

SSG said:


> But again thats just my opinion.



No, that's the opinion of LOTS of people. 

I only use a MLr. You can use it during nay season except archery


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 11, 2011)

SSG said:


> You can use it the entire length of the gun season if you wish. Same with a bow. You just have to abide by the game laws during the season that you use it.  IMO there should,nt be a muzzle loader season at all.   It should be a primitive weapons season where by one must use either a flintlock or a side precusion or a long bow or recurve....NO INLINES....They are modern weapons and should only be used during reg gun season. But again thats just my opinion.



I would support that   I shoot flint.  No cap guns or inlines for me.


----------



## davel (Jul 11, 2011)

SASS249 said:


> You of course realize you can use a muzzleloader during all of the gun season?  Many of us only hunt with muzzleloaders.



Yes, I realize that.  I don't understand why bow season is so long and muzzleloader is only a week.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 11, 2011)

davel said:


> Yes, I realize that.  I don't understand why bow season is so long and muzzleloader is only a week.



Bowhunters are greedy


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 11, 2011)

Funny thing is that an inline is no more a NEW technology than any other caplock. 

Alas I too would like to see a primitive weapons season instead of a muzzleloading season where one can legally use the very modern smokeless powder in a firearm designed for such.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 11, 2011)

ssg, i kinda thought the same as you...

where i am originally from, muzzy season effectively doubled your hunting time with a type of firearm, so there was a substantial benefit to muzzy hunting... inline or otherwise was allowed. i thought it encouraged muzzy hunting season.

that being said, i'd be nice to have a little bonus for using muzzy season... but then again,  don't mind it the way it is either...

and as noted, you can use your muzzy all year. i take mine out an extra week or two just because i want to use it. both are inline's. i guess some will find fault, but as long as it's legal... i wont fault anyone for using any type of muzzy... that's legal, including inline. it's fun... a little different.

as long is i get out, i am happy. i guess if i wanted more of a bonus, i could pick the bow up again and get back into shooting forum...


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with Dawg2 and Davel both! We that use primitive weapons should have the same opportunities to hunt as those who use "modern bows" and modern guns. Give us part of bow season and part of gun season in equal amounts for primitive bows and guns. We don't even need the corn piles to hunt over. Any other takers out there want to help this?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2011)

I`ve never felt handicapped with either my flintlock, or my percussion plains rifle. I use my flintlock some durin` the regular rifle season, some.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 12, 2011)

Why not just make it DEER season. Use whatever you want. When you want. Open Deer season Oct. 1st. Close deer season Dec 31st.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 12, 2011)

Whiteeagle said:


> Give us part of bow season and part of gun season in equal amounts for primitive bows and guns. We don't even need the corn piles to hunt over. Any other takers out there want to help this?



never happen.  If that happened then the state would lose all the tax money on the sales of modern MLs and the newest model wheely bows the month before their seasons open.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jul 13, 2011)

yall ever check the regs?  there are several wma's that off primitive weapon hunts.  you should take advantage of them. i always do. jmo


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 14, 2011)

I think the issue at hand is more what should and shouldn't be considered a "primitive weapon"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2011)

This is my opinion only. If a weapon has iron or steel on it anywhere, it`s not a primitive weapon to me. Only those weapons made from wood, stone, bone, ivory, antler, horn, or a combination of these things are primitive. Per the Stone Age.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This is my opinion only. If a weapon has iron or steel on it anywhere, it`s not a primitive weapon to me. Only those weapons made from wood, stone, bone, ivory, antler, horn, or a combination of these things are primitive. Per the Stone Age.



and there's the rub. I'm thinking any non sighted non compound bow and any wood stocked, iron sighted side lock front stuffer.


----------

